# Newbie, looking for some riding partners in orange county!



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'd like to introduce myself! My name is Matt, I'm 25, from Irvine, CA, and I entered the world of road biking just over a month and a half ago. 

First of all, I must repent for all the jokes and trash I talked on roadies as a mountain biker for the last couple of years  Road biking is definately a thrilling sport, challenging and a superb workout!

Anyways, if anyone is up for rides on sat/sun in orange county or the surrounding area, I'd love to meet some people in the sport and explore some new areas. 

To give you an estimate on my ability I've ridden to Oceanside once so far (80 miles and it completely killed me) but I've worked up to riding about ~50 miles pretty confidently. The routes I've covered so far include: Irivne -> Newport -> Huntingon and Irvine -> Laguna -> San Clemente -> Oceanside. Lots of fun!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You'll definitely be able to find a few rides here:

Rides!


----------



## vitdoc (Nov 22, 2004)

Look into the OC Rebel Riders , Bicycle Club of Irvine or the Orange County Wheelman for weekend and some weekday rides in the greater Irvine area.
www.ocrebels.com
www.bikeirvine.org
www.ocw.org


----------

